# Who do I wave at?



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Been motorhomeing for nearly a year so far: 

France - everyone waves 
Germany - most do 
Belgium - nearly everyone 

Uk - this is where it gets sticky... 
Campervans - VW type - don't 
Motorways/dual carriage ways - not (seems sensible) 
RVs - variable 

Any help with the etiquette gratefully received! 
Ps have a low line coachbuilt if it makes any difference


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll wave at the lot! 
Yes, it seems the the veedubs are a pretty exclusive group, do they just wave at other veedubs?

And have you noticed that ocach drviers wave at eachother?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Only wave when you have been waved to.
Then if the oncoming mhers do not wave you will not feel a pratt.

Lady p never waves, she says she does not want to distract drivers.
I wave to mhers even when driving my scudo 
I nod to other bikers
I stick to fingers up when necesary


Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We wave at anything vaguely motorhome-shaped. 

Sometimes, if we're deep in conversation or I'm day-dreaming, I'll miss a wave and hope the people in the other van are not muttering about "stand-offish b******s".

We used to wave on dual carriageways or motorways but most times now we don't unless we are quite close to the other van.

We always wave on single carriageways. We sometimes miss panel van conversions but we equally often wave to white commercial vans.

We have noticed, over the past couple of years, that we get waved to less often; we put it down to the large number of newbies on the road who know no better- they don't have the benefit of a MHF education.

G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

if traffic condition permit always wave..... even when I'm driving my car I wave :roll: the vans must think I'm mad.... well come to think of it...... :?


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

My wife has been known to wave at furniture vans and horse boxes. Taking it a bit too far I think...

...and the ice cream vans never stop!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Motorhomes passing my house sometimes honk when they see thar I've got one too.

(well atleast I think that is why...)


I wave if I'm not too bust manouvering the MH. More than half wave back. Also waved at a HGV driver who waved back.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to sit on my hand to stop me waving at passing motorhomes when I'm in the car :lol:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*waving*

I own and drive a Ford Caravel Coachbuilt!I tend to wave at similar sized Motorhomes but don't wave to small Ie Vw type campervans!Neither do I wave to large RV type motorhomes.Class distinction.I don't know!!


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Everyone waves in Denmark, had no waves in Germany. As we came off the ferry in Larvik, Norway, and had just joined the main road to Oslo, and a Uk M/h waved, that was the only Uk M/h we saw in 9 days.

When in my car have to also stop myself from waving!!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We wave and flash to every Motorhome if we can. Love every one and be a friend.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I wave to everyone, even been known to wave at mini busses. It puts a smile on my face when people wave back.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Vw's don't wave as they get ignored by motorhomers. I frequently do boys trips In one and have tried waving. You get the odd supprised response but mainly you are ignored. So please wave at the vw gang.

The police once waved at us in our vw on the isle of north Uist.

Has anyone tried to wave at tuggers? We do. We have a bet to see how many will pass before one waves. 

I often wave from the scooter but never get a response


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I wave at all (except VW campers, as I know we will get no response) if not in deep conversation and miss one, she only waves if waved at first and thinks I'm daft. Only other MH's that I can pretty much guarantee will wave back are other same make i.e Autosleepers.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Over the years I have attended several driving courses: 

Police defensive driving:...... Peter Gethin Defensive Driving ..... ROSPA Advanced Driving ... waving at other similarly attired drivers has never been part of the courses.  

Harvey


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

ingram said:


> Over the years I have attended several driving courses:
> Police defensive driving:...... Peter Gethin Defensive Driving ..... ROSPA Advanced Driving ... waving at other similarly attired drivers has never been part of the courses.
> 
> Harvey


Waving is only offered on the curriculum of the Advanced Motorhome Driving Course


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I try to wave at all types and especially try to identify PVCs after reading on here a while ago that most people tend to miss them.

When Mrs Blizz is driving, she tends to wait until waved at :?



ingram said:


> Over the years I have attended several driving courses: Police defensive driving:...... Peter Gethin Defensive Driving ..... ROSPA Advanced Driving ... waving at other similarly attired drivers has never been part of the courses.  Harvey


Police Advanced drivers in the NE _are_ taught to thank and encourage courtesy from other drivers, by a considerate wave....

.... So if its safe enough for them, keep waving


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We smile and wave to all MH's and it they don't return the wave so be it, we're the happy ones.....if its another Autotrail,hubby tends to flash (the lights!!) too :lol: 
Often when in the car as one approaches we say "Don't wave"!!
we also have been known to wave to "tuggers" as used to be one, but thats usually as they go past.
Margaret


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks folks

I'll keep waving!!!
Lee


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Also my dad always wave at uniformed police cars. They seldom wave back!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I wave at anything that resembles a motorhome, furniture vans. buses, horseboxes, even a police van once  no wave but a couple of big grins.

Wave at all from smallest to largest, have even had an occassional response from VWs.  

Wave when in the car and once from the pillion seat of the Beemie.

Can be embarassing at times though, was coming out of the storage road about 10 days ago, motorhome turning into road, so gave a great big smile and wave. Forgot I had deposited van and was in my car. Think i might have started a domestic, as female passenger appeared to start shouting at the male driver   

Sue


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

enjoyed this thread, made me laugh so this one alone is worth the extra £2-50


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I nearly waved at 2 M/H's when I came back from Oxford on the BUS!!
One at the Heyford Hill Roundabout coming out of Sainsburys and the other coming down Crowmarsh Hill to the Crowmarsh Roundabout. If that was any of you then that was me smiling out of the bus window!! Just popped to the DVLA office to get documents changed for change of Registration number plate.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

We wave at anything that looks like a camper, if they dont wave back we swear not to bother the next time we see them!
Mike


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I wave if I pass a proper motorhome which is going not too fast in the opposite direction on a single carriageway road.

I don't wave to campervans or VWs. I don't wave on a dual carriageway or if the traffic is going too fast. I don't wave if the motorhome is very old or very dirty or if the drivers are smoking or something like that - must be the snob in me.

I wave LOADS if there is a dog.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

The more waves the better........



........must be because I'm a dinghy racer


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Last w/e on Sunday on the A55 heading North I saw a lot of motorhomes heading South,not one of them waved back to me. I can only assume some of the following;
1). They were all Fiat X250 bases!
2). They were towing box trailers that may have had racers in and they had a bad day.
3). see 1 above, I was in my HYMER! nuff said.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> ..I don't wave if the motorhome is very old or very dirty or if the drivers are smoking or something like that - must be the snob in me.
> I wave LOADS if there is a dog.


A quandry for you Heather - what if the motorhome is very old but also has a dog in it, would you wave then :lol:

I like seeing very old (and maybe even very dirty) motorhomes - it makes me wonder what wonderful adventures they've been through


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I fear you wouldn't wave at us then, Heather ! We're 2007 registered but usually very dirty. We do like to go misty-eyed over each dirty patch: there's the bit we got when we took the short cut through the farmyard near Zaragoza, there's the bit where we ran through the floods in Galicia...and so on.

We do usually clean it but only at the sosta in Modena where there is a full motorhome cleaning pitch with all the trimmings.

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> ...not one of them waved back to me. I can only assume some of the following;
> 1). They were all Fiat X250 bases!...
> 3). see 1 above, I was in my HYMER! nuff said.


Sorry, I don't understand why you think an X250 owner wouldn't wave back to you :?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We wave at anyone in a MH but do not wave to tuggers or VW's.

They dont wave to us lol


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I LOVE the waving (capitals for extra joy, not shouting!), like Sue we wave at anything that looks anything like any kind of motorhome. As we approach there is that 'will they...won't they' moment, if they don't wave back my view is they must be on their first trip and are unsure of the rules.

My mother waves to MH's (from her car) just in case its us :lol:


----------

